

List of the Best Free iTunes Alternatives - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/list-of-the-best-free-itunes-alternatives/

======
nuweborder
Like Steven Finch said, "Most people im sure would probably agree that Apple’s
iTunes software isnt a lightweight application. I was wanting to put together
a great list of free alternatives to iTunes that are actually worth checking
out."

So many people are stuck on Itunes because so many people have Ipods, which is
the newest, gadgety, user friedly handheld device on the market. That's a
given. But Itunes is really the only service that works seamlessly with the
Ipod. Of course this is done on purpose, and I don't blame Apple. Gotta
protect your product, business, and market share. But, a combative service can
be built to loosen Apple's grip. Just takes less complacency, and greater "out
of the box" thinking.

Foobar 2000 and Songbird are looking good. But, they still have a ways to go
to actually be considered competitors, and not just alternatives.

